# Moebius Insect,deadly,frank



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

Hi,
just finished some M/S kits, and started on my dungeon back-ground:wave:


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Looking GREAT!


----------



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

The display base is very good, too.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

They look great gaz91 ! The dungeon is excellent!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## plasticmouse (Nov 21, 2008)

Good work on all!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Excellent job you did on the Deadly,Franky,Giant Insect:thumbsup: and the Dungeon your building reminds me of the one that Cultvman has on his site that another Modeler did some years back.


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Very well done! Be sure to post more pics as the dungeon gets finished!!

Wayne


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Nice job gaz91. I especially like the walls on the dungeon and the colors on the insect.


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

The dungeon background in the pics is made from florists foam and coated with pva, hope to make a stairway and holding cell and an extra couple of floors and some more nickie-nookes:wave:


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Very nice job you have done on this series so far! Love the diorama too! The dungeon looks very ....well....PERFECT!

MMM


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Awesome work.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Great work on all of them, especially the walls.


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments guys :thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I love it! It makes me want to do the same thing with some other monsters I have on hand!

It looks like you can rearrange things as well to keep the interest up in the diorama. Fantastic job! :thumbsup:


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks Perfessercoffee, the walls and floors are all interchangeable so i can just keep adding to them


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

Gaz, that's some fine work! I plan to build a dungeon dio too,but am still deciding what to use to cover the styrofoam i'm thinking of using. By the way,what is PVA?


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

Hi Moonman PVA is a white craft glue which forms a protective coat over the foam, i live in the UK so i dont know what the glue is called elswhere.
But the foam is florists foam very like balsa foam but much softer.:wave:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Great job, Gaz!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Question, Gaz...how thick did you apply the PVA to the florist foam?


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

Hi James, after you sculpt the foam the first coat of pva you apply should be diluted with water, make it about the thickness of milk and paint on with a soft brush, you need to put plenty on until the foam soaks up the mix then leave it for a day,
When the foam feels dry coat it again with undiluted pva let this dry and repeat about 4 or five times, make sure you put a couple of coats on the back, i speed up the drying with a hair dryer:wave:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Thank you, gaz! Invaluable info! :thumbsup:


----------

